# Tire Help



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey ya'll I need to order tires today so I can take the trailer into the shop but as I was leaving this morning I forgot to get the size. Are they a standrad size and could you pass that info to me so I can get my new shoes before the long trip.

Also What is everyone running tire wise now (brand) ?

Radial or Bias?

TY,

Jeff


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Jeff,

According to the Outback website, the standard tires for a 28BH-S are: 205/75D14C

As far as type. Radials are great if you tow primarily on paved roads. If you do a lot of off-road or gravel road towing, you are probably better off going with a bias play tire. Les Schwab has some really nice tire choices. We have been very happy with ours.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Doug,

What brand did you get? I am thinking of going to new rims as well to spiff her up a bit. I dont have Les Schwab here but have a great local guy thats been around for years.

Jeff


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeff,

The tires I bought were the Les Schwab house brand. Most of their tires are Toyo, but I am not 100% positive about these. I also upgraded to 15" 'D' rated tires, as the 14" 'C' rated OEM tires are pretty marginal capacity wise. Of course that required new wheels as well, which meant i 'had' to buy alloys.







But I think it worked out OK...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Jeff,
> 
> The tires I bought were the Les Schwab house brand. Most of their tires are Toyo, but I am not 100% positive about these. I also upgraded to 15" 'D' rated tires, as the 14" 'C' rated OEM tires are pretty marginal capacity wise. Of course that required new wheels as well, which meant i 'had' to buy alloys.
> 
> ...


 Holy crap! Those are.. ahh, well, OMG...DUDE! I think i am going to cry! They're beautiful!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok we are on the same page then Doug as I also wanted to go to 15" wheel. Do you have to do a spring over for them to work or did they fit?

I will know soon enough I guess as I ordered the alloy wheels 15" with new tires to.

I will know in the morning how they fit. The OB is going to get some BLING!

Thanks for the help.

Jeff


----------



## Hick24/7 (Nov 17, 2006)

Those look expensive but are after market wheels as durable as OEM?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeff,

I did end up having to do an axle flip due to clearance problems under the dinette slide. Had less than one inch. I did a couple of trips before the flip, but did see some evidence of rubbing, and was always afraid that if I hit a really big pot-hole it would punch the tire right through the bottom of the slide.

I'm not sure what your setup is with the 28BH-S, but on our 28RS-DS, the floor of the dinette slide is significantly lower than the floor of the sofa slide on a 28RS-S, so it will vary model to model.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The bling wheels are just as durable as the OEM wheel and look cooler


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

You will have to do an axle flip to fit the 15 inch combo under a 28BHS.

That is the only thing holding me back from doing it on mine.

The super slide is closer than 1 inch on the road side.....not an issue on the other side.

Steve


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Steve that is what I was afraid of. Oh well now an axle flip gets added to the list for tomorrows appointment. Dang San Diego is expensive and I have not even left yet.

Thanks again,

Jeff


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Another option is to have your dealer search for the rumored "D" rated 14" tires. If available then you could mount them on a nice set of 14" alloys and there ya go...Bling


----------

